# Email problems?



## Agile Services (Nov 4, 2011)

Some of my emails are being blocked by intermediate servers who use Sun Microsystems as spam preventers.

I use AOL on a free basis and they do not give any tech help.

When using email from home it always seems to use the blocked IP address.

Can anyone give a helpful suggestion. Leaving AOL is not helpful !

Tony


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Tony and welcome to TSF!

Are you sending emails from the AOL interface or from your own webserver?


----------



## Agile Services (Nov 4, 2011)

I am sending email from AOL which is why its their IP address which is then blocked by intermediate servers which use Sun Microsystems to decide what to block!


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
I don't know the answer exactly, but find a note while browsing the web. Have a look:


> This error is returned to processes that resume execution after the removal of an
> identifier from the file system’s name space. See msgctl(2), semctl(2), and
> shmctl(2) for details.
> The symbolic name for this error is EIDRM, errno=36.


Check it, if it is useful.


----------

